
This is why you ship - tomasien
http://tommy.authpad.com/this-is-why-you-ship
======
ck2
I want to hear people who flopped say "just ship it".

Because how many second chances do you get?

The people who get lucky always say "do what I did" - it's a constant theme in
business, they take credit for their actions when it was more of right time,
right place, that cannot be easily duplicated.

~~~
TheOnly92
I believe it's the same, you'll waste no more time at a failing project while
being able to put your time into a possibly successful next project.

------
DannoHung
I seriously hate that this sort of bullshit blogpost gets upvotes on HN. Is
there content here? No.

It's a veiled advertisement for another shitty iOS word game.

And I can't even downvote.

~~~
tomasien
Sorry it got upvotes. I wanted to keep it short, but I thought it was
interesting that we thought we should release the social version, didn't, were
proven right by feedback BUT got valuable users because of some luck that
shipping brought us. I thought that was interesting and I thought I'd share
it. I intentionally kept the name and all details about the game out of the
post so it wouldn't feel like an ad. I linked to it for those who were curious
but that's it.

------
eykanal
This is completely the wrong message, but there's something useful hiding
here. "Just ship it" is idiotic, and can cost you tremendously in many ways.

Rather, the appropriate message is: "Make a decision, and move on."

The misstep was waiting a month before shipping when it was ready to ship.
Waiting a month for a decision is stupid. If the decision was "Don't ship it,"
that would have been fine too. As long as a decision being made, you have
somewhere to go and something to do. Decision paralysis, though, can kill a
company.

------
tjr
The same kind of arguments can also go on, and are just as fruitless to
persist in, within the mind of a single developer...

~~~
resu_nimda
Are they really that fruitless, as a rule? As ck2 pointed out, the other side
of this coin is "we skimped on design in favor of moving fast and shipping,
and now we have an unfocused product with a janky architecture that will be
near impossible to recover from because we've already launched."

I'm the kind of person who exhibits that endless internal deliberation, so I
fully understand the need to keep that in check. But, as is often the case, I
think the key is finding balance and adjusting based on awareness of your own
propensities.

------
bluetidepro
As mentioned in a few other comments here, posts like these seem to be more
fluff then real advice. I'd rather hear more about the struggles of the teams
disagreement, and how you came to a good plan from those discussions. You can
tell me all day to _jump off a bridge_ because the one time you jumped, it
worked out and you landed on nice fluffy pillows. However, that doesn't really
change my mind about _jumping off a bridge_. It seems much more constructive
to talk about the inner workings of "why" I should do something, rather then
just "Hey! Go. F^$#ING. DO. THIS."

Secondly, is " _Always ship. Always. Fucking. Ship. God damnit, SHIP YOUR CODE
ALREADY!_ " (end of the article) really necessary?

------
tomasien
Really crappy feeling realizing that people got offended enough by how
mediocre your blog was to flag and get it banned. My apologies HNers, I'll try
to do better next time.

